# music



## rachel (Jan 4, 2003)

what kind of bands and music do you listen to? not necessarily to work out to. Just curious. i listen to everything from country to irish music. chinese to alternative and modern rock.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 4, 2003)

I am a huge fan of Rap, Hip hop and R&B. I also love Jazz and soul and that lot. I just find it great for whatever I am doing :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 4, 2003)

I can listen to quite a bit of different stuff. I love 70's music as well as listen to eminem.


----------



## white belt (Jan 4, 2003)

Ramones, Sex Pistols and Helmet are very good heavy bag music.  Throw in a dose of caffeine for good measure.  For stretching, the sound of my own heartbeat is music enough.

white belt


----------



## Astra (Jan 5, 2003)

Rave and Death Metal/Grindcore... I know today's youth is spoiled


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 5, 2003)

I love my hip hop so i train to that.... 

Yo Master of Blades what type of hip hop artists do you listen to ?


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

Metal,Punk ,Goth & any thing else they 
catches my ear.

Old School Skid Row, Kiss, Sex Pistols
Disturbed, Limp Bizkit, Cypress Hill

Linkin Park, NiN, Zombie, Eminem 
OZZY, Alice Cooper, N.W.A
Ministry, Sebastin Bach, Twisted Sister
Metalica, Megadeth,Alice n Chains

 i can go on all day


----------



## Elfan (Jan 5, 2003)

The folders in  the "My Music" folder:

A Perfect Circle
ACDC
Aerosmith
Alan Parsons Project
Alice in Chains
Anime
Arab Strap
Bart Klepka
Batman
Beach Boys
Beatles
Blind Guardian
BloodHound gang
Blue Oyster Cult
Blur
Bob Dylan
Boston
Boston Pops
Bruce Lee
Bruce Springsteen
Bush
Cars
Cat Stevens
Chicago
Chuck Berry
Classical
Commitments
Crystal Method
Dave Mathew's band
Deep Blue Something
Deep Purple
Dream Theater
elvenking
Elvis Presley
Final Fantasy
George Clinton and the Parliment Funkadelic
Greatful Dead
Green Day
Gundam Wing
Guns n' Roses
Hammerfall
Hans Zimmer
Incubus
Iron Maiden
James Bond
Jerry Lee Lewis
Jethro Tull
Jimi Hendrix
John Williams
Judy Garland
Kansas
Kiss
KMFDM
Led Zeppelin
Little Richard
Louis Armstrong
Mamas and Papas
MC Hammer
Metalica
Native American
Nightwish
Nine Inch Nails
Nirvana
Offspring
Ozzy Osbourne
Pain of Salvation
Paul McCartney
Phantom of the Opera
Pink Floyd
Prodigy
Prozzak
Queen
Queensryche
Radiohead
Ramstien
Robert Cray
Rolling Stones
Santana
Sara Brightman
Smashing Pumkins
Sting
Street Fighter
Symphony X
The Doors
The Guess Who
The Who
They Might Be Giants
Three Doors Down
Tolkien
Tony Bennett
TV Themes
U2
Unique Music of Great Antiquity
Various Artists
Werid AL
Wolf Biermann.
X Japan
Yassar
Yes
Yildiz Tribe


----------



## SMAC (Jan 5, 2003)

How many people listen to music whilst they train. At my club we have some tunes on throughout the class but i know this is unusual. what are peoples thoughts?


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 5, 2003)

At my dojo the instructor pipes in oldies. This only catches my ear when they play a block of Elvis.

I like old rock- the good stuff. Dylan, Stones, Hendrix. ILOVE hard rock, metal. My last two concerts were Tool & Godsmack. My next concert- Pantera next time out no matter what. I prefer it loud while working out.


----------



## ace (Jan 5, 2003)

Cool Show Jill666
The Last concert i was at involved Disturbed,7Dust,MudSoul
& Trapped It Waz Awsome.

Before that The last big show was Limp Bizkit,Emimenm,Exzibit &
Popa Roch. Another great show

I check out Local Bands as well.

Long Live Metal!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jan 5, 2003)

We listen to our Sabumnim/master instructor shout out orders and instructions while we train...


----------



## karatekid1975 (Jan 5, 2003)

I listen to anything from classic rock (Hendrix, Zepplin, ect) to metal (old school Metallica, Megadeath, ect) to modern metal (System Of The Down, Linkin Park, Limp Bizkit, ect). I can't stand "gangster" rap, country, or dance music. I like some hip hop if it's a really good song, and not that gangster stuff.

At my old dojang, they listened to dance music ..... eeekkkkkk. Or if one of the younger instructors were teaching, I'd get to train to my kind of music 

My TKD dojang doesn't play any music ...... how boring.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 5, 2003)

Old school metal:
Helloween, Running Wild, Savatage, Gamma Ray, Manowar, Merciful Fate, King Diamond, Rhapsody

New Age:
David Arkenstone, Enya, Yanni

Filk:
Leslie Fish, Heather Alexander, Tom Smith, Joe Belencourt, Bob Kanefsky, SCA stuff.

Misc:
S.P.O.C.K., Weird Al, John Valby, Lords of Acid, Timelords, various movie soundtracks (Gladiator for example), Phantom of the Opera



:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2003)

Mostly 70s and 80s rock. Favorites:

Harry Chapin
Rush
Jim Steinman (and hence MeatLoaf)
Steely Dan
Billy Joel
Al Stewart
Peter Gabriel
The Eagles
Paul Simon

Basically, I tend toward 'story songs'. I got the John Mayer CD for Christmas and like that. I'll play Harry Chapin constantly, though, until my wife makes me stop.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by adrenaline _
> *I love my hip hop so i train to that....
> 
> Yo Master of Blades what type of hip hop artists do you listen to ? *



Wow, I dunno really, I listen to all the new stuff like X-Zibit, Ludacris and whatever Dre stuff I can find lol AS WELL as the old stuff like Pharcyde who just so happen to rule the music world


----------



## fist of fury (Jan 6, 2003)

Mostly blackmetal/deathmetal bands such as Incantation, Destroyer666,Dark Throne,Immolation, Morbid Angel,Satyricon, Emperor,Immortal, etc.. the list goes on

Earlier mtal punk and hardcore
Misifts(the danzig years),suicidal tendancies, Old Slayer and Metalica.

And of course classical music. Music That annoys me dance,hip hop,rap,country,tejano and this new groove metal.


----------



## Quick Sand (Jan 6, 2003)

We don't listen to music when we train but as for what I listen to the rest of the time it varies a lot. I can and will listen to anything. 

Also, I'm a music major at university so there are times I'm forced to listen to some very strange stuff. I've always found John Cage's 4'33" kind of amusing though.

(For those of you that don't know the piece, it can be played on any instrument. The performer walks on stage, gets ready to play and sits there for 4 minutes and 33 seconds. The "music" is whatever noise happens in the room during this time i.e. papers rustling, person coughing etc.)


----------



## Shinzu (Jan 8, 2003)

when i trained kung fu, my sifu listened to chinese flute music... it was cool to train to.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 26, 2003)

*nudging Thread *


----------



## Kroy (Sep 26, 2003)

Anything loud, fast and raunchy.:boing2:


----------

